# First Nations People's recipes?



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Can anybody recommend a really good cookbook or website of First Nations People's recipes? Or share any of your own?

Many thanks


----------



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.kstrom.net/isk/food/recipes.html

http://www.nativetech.org/food/index.php

http://mypeoplepc.com/members/cherlyn/onefeather/id5.html

http://www.cookingpost.com/recipe.cfm

http://www.ocbtracker.com/ladypixel/natrec1.html

http://www.naaog.de/englisch/Links_Recipes.html

http://www.tahtonka.com/food.html

http://www.nativeamericans.com/Recipes.htm


----------



## Shunka (Jul 6, 2005)

I have all of those sites saved too, Rainee. I use NativeTech the most.


----------



## callie (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, Rainee.  I've saved all those sites in my favorites.  Can't wait to browse through them all!


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi - Thank-you so much Rainee, these links are awesome, I really appreciate them, and I agree with callie they are certainly getting added to my favorites list!


----------

